# Should I report my driver for not having the Uber sticker displayed?



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn’t have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield. 

I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did. 

Had to use it as a passenger today because of an appointment that required me to take a medication. I had to double check the plate to make sure I wasn’t getting into a stranger’s car. 

App showed everything correctly and it was the correct driver, but it seems strange so be driving without them.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Even if it is required in Sacramento, that would be a very petty thing to report a driver for. I don't know CA or Sacramento regs, but in Florida the only places we are required to display trade dress are airports and cruise ports.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Did the lack of a sticker endanger you ?
Did missing sticker threaten you ?
Did lack of a sticker make the ride dangerous ?

If YOU WANT " MARKINGS"
TAKE A TAXI !

If you report a good ride with a good driver over a sticker
YOU DONT DESERVE EITHER.

DID YOU TIP YOUR DRIVER ?


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Even if it is required in Sacramento, that would be a very petty thing to report a driver for. I don't know CA or Sacramento regs, but in Florida the only places we are required to display trade dress are airports and cruise ports.


Sacramento requires it at all times.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

"I had to double check the plate number to make sure it was the correct vehicle and the vehicle make/model matched what was on the app. But without that Uber sticker, boy. I am just not so sure it's the right vehicle."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Even if it is required in Sacramento, that would be a very petty thing to report a driver for. I don't know CA or Sacramento regs, but in Florida the only places we are required to display trade dress are airports and cruise ports.


Mine lives in the dark glove box.
I ubered for 1 1/2 years before getting it.
UBER ADVERTISED THEY WOULD MAIL ME ONE ALONG WITH A " WELCOME PACKAGE"
It was the FIRST OF A STEADY STREAM OF UBER LIES !

My sticker has come out of glove box Twice.
To hold up for airport security on 2 pick ups at airport i was pinged from miles away on highway to do.

Closest to my windshield it has been is tossed on the dashboard for a minute.

I also keep cellphone where it cant be viewed from outside the car.

I think reporting over a sticker is a cowardly shallow petty pointless act which is reprehensible and displays absolute flawed character.

In fact even thinking of it shows defect.


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

Uber never sent me a sticker. Perhaps he never received one either? I've talked to other drivers who also never received them.

I know the burden falls on the driver to print out a sign or go to the hub.

I started driving for Lyft a month before I signed up with Uber. So I just have the Lyft sticker on my car. Though, I am thinking of stopping into the hub and picking up an Uber sticker because I drive for them now far more often than Lyft.

Anyways, just saying.... maybe Uber never sent it?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Did you have a hard time finding your driver?


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

What kind of car was it? I mean, if the app shows your driver arrived and the car is a blue camry.... how many blue camrys are there at the location?

I drive an Audi wagon... so when the app says "silver audi a6", it shouldn't be hard to find. Maybe I'm just under estimating how hard it is to figure out which car you're looking for.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> "I had to double check the plate number to make sure it was the correct vehicle and the vehicle make/model matched what was on the app. But without that Uber sticker, boy. I am just not so sure it's the right vehicle."


2 people in over 3 years of driving .2 years Full time 16 hour plus days over 40 trips a day.
2 people EVER looked at my plate!
I was wondering WHY they were behind my car with no luggage !

I often call and describe vehicle.
I roll up with flashers on.
I have interrior light on so they can view me.
I have window down so they can easily see me.
In New Orleans on crowded one ways with hundreds on sidewalks and in street
I am often on phone coordinating pickup.
I have seconds to do pickup and move on.

It is NOT an ez task and must be accomplished quickly.

Just as airport drop offs.
I have driver door open trunk popped before car is in park.
I have their bags safely on curb handles extended and i am gone within a minute.

The parking space is available to the Next taxi or uber. I am very quick. It is necessary.
I get nothing but nods of approval from security and other drivers.

In my market. 4 couples may be on same corner at same time waiting for different Ubers to arrive.


----------



## StuDBmX (Sep 21, 2017)

NO. Those little sticker uber signs get dirty and fall off all the time if the driver removes it when he/she is not ubering and only puts it up when there ubering. THEY SUCK. I have to clean mine every so often so it still sticks.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


If you felt so unsafe and unsure about getting in the car, you should have cancelled and ordered another. Or, was the cancel fee too much for you to afford?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

StuDBmX said:


> NO. Those little sticker uber signs get dirty and fall off all the time if the driver removes it when he/she is not ubering and only puts it up when there ubering. THEY SUCK. I have to clean mine every so often so it still sticks.


 Cleaning your car will help also


----------



## Justin derousse (Feb 27, 2018)

Didn’t even know uber sign was a thing until I seen this thread


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Don't be a snitch.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> Sacramento requires it at all times.


Probably because your city commission is in the pocket of the taxi industry. If Sacramento _requires_ it, let Sacramento *enforce* it.

Hard for me to believe an actual driver would even ask such a question! smh.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Yeah its requires in California but some still don't use it. I wouldn't report them though.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> Had to use it as a passenger today because of an appointment that required me to take a medication. I had to double check the plate to make sure I wasn't getting into a stranger's car.


You should always check the plate and car model in any case. The correct plate is worth a thousand times more than the sticker/sign, which anyone could put up in their car and say they're an Uber driver.

No, I wouldn't report it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I had to double check the plate to make sure I wasn't getting into a stranger's car.


You should do that every time you are about to get into an Uber or Lyft. Why don't pax know this? Seems pretty obvious to me - you identify the correct car by the plate.

Maybe the guy's Uber logo fell off. Maybe some drunks stole it and used it as a frisbee the night before. Maybe the dog ate it. Who cares?


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

No trade dress required in my market. Never got Uber, received Lyft about a month after sign up. It sits on my desk at home. 

There will never be either on my vehicle. If it ever becomes a requirement, simple solution would be quit driving!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Some drivers don’t put sticker on their cars because they don’t like to advertise that they do rideshare in fear of keying, flat tires etc.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Yes, please report it. It should be good for a few laughs at the Corp office.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Don't be a snitch.


 " SNITCHES GET STITCHES"

" RATS GET BATS "


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

There have been stories of non-uber drivers displaying trade dress late at night in an attempt to pick up drunk girls from bars and take them home or wherever. I don’t want to be identified as one of those guys.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I only put mine up when I'm going to be going to the airport, where it is in fact required. Then I leave it up until I have to go to WORK again so I'm not advertising my side gig. I try not to take it off and on too often, because every time I do it loses its stickiness, and getting a new one at the green light hub is a pain since it is only open during the hours when I WORK.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


If it's a rideshare, PUC requires them to display it . If it's a PUC (TCP) licensed ( UberBlack/SUV ) vehicle no display is required. I wouldn't bother reporting it, myself.



StuDBmX said:


> NO. Those little sticker uber signs get dirty and fall off all the time if the driver removes it when he/she is not ubering and only puts it up when there ubering. THEY SUCK. I have to clean mine every so often so it still sticks.


Ever heard of tape? Stuff works, not pretty though.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...





Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Please don't ever, ever get in my car.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky


Please don't lie to me. If you hated to be picky you wouldn't be asking if you want to report a guy scrounging out $10-12/hour to his employer.

Did it really hurt you that he didn't have his sticker displayed? Are you wounded? How can I help? I want to help heal your broken heart over this terrible ordeal inflicted upon you.


----------



## QbanMike305 (Jan 4, 2018)

I've never displayed any tradedress from Uber or Lyft on my car. The vehicle year, make, and model plus color, license plate and my picture should be more than enough for a pax to figure out that I'm their driver. 

Just the thought of reporting the driver over not displaying the Uber sticker is pretty low.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


But you were getting into a stranger's car. That's the whole Uber concept in a nutshell.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I just got mine laminated and I wedge it in the corner of window when I drive. Had a couple people try to hop in my moving vehicle when I was with my kids at the store. People are so stupid....



Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


I think you should report yourself


----------



## Indigo Montana (Feb 24, 2018)

I feel like good trade dress is a reasonable expectation of the driver. It helps identify cars out of a crowd and is a good general display of professionalism. Might not be worth docking the rating alone, but with other factors it may well be. I don’t like using the stickers though. Before I got the Amp and Beacon I was using custom glowing uber/lyft signs with my name lit up in the bottom. It seemed to speed up pickups.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Indigo Montana said:


> I feel like good trade dress is a reasonable expectation of the driver. It helps identify cars out of a crowd and is a good general display of professionalism. Might not be worth docking the rating alone, but with other factors it may well be. I don't like using the stickers though. Before I got the Amp and Beacon I was using custom glowing uber/lyft signs with my name lit up in the bottom. It seemed to speed up pickups.


Well done. Your professionalism truly adds value to the rider's Uber experience. Superstars like you earn mad benjamins while carrying Uber to dizzying new heights.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


 Somebody, perhaps you, has too much time on your hands. Find something productive to do and let the Uber driver earn what minimum fares he can.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Stickers = Targets.
Just like they taught us when I used to delivery Pizza in college, because you have that sign on top of your car, you need to watch yourself because people will try and hit you to make a quick dollar in a lawsuit, because they think they are suing the pizza company.

Also, you should be checking the license plate number regardless. Just because there is an Uber sticker doesn't mean it's your ride if there are two of the same cars in the same area (aka NYC with 100 Camrys within a block)


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Stickers = Targets.


Actually stickers ARE targets: targets of admiration from those who appreciate Uber's unique contribution to our society ... and, lamentably, targets of envy from those who don't own their performance


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


What did the driver say when you axed him bout it?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Yes report them and say it made you feel unsafe because of the current high uber crime rate and phony drivers that rape people.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I only put mine up when I'm going to be going to the airport, where it is in fact required. Then I leave it up until I have to go to WORK again so I'm not advertising my side gig. I try not to take it off and on too often, because every time I do it loses its stickiness, and getting a new one at the green light hub is a pain since it is only open during the hours when I WORK.


I used magnets. Laminated the TD, double-sided tape to two corners (top left & bottom right, if you're interested), magnets on the tape pieces, then more double-sided tape. Press the exposed tape onto the upper corner of my windshield, and then it was a breeze to snatch the TD on or off, as needed, even if driving.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


So if a car pulls up WITH a sticker you DON'T check the plate?

How can be a driver and think that the STICKER means it's not a stranger?

BTW all serial killers who pick up their victims by pretending to be an uber ALWAYS have a sticker.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Please don't lie to me. If you hated to be picky you wouldn't be asking if you want to report a guy scrounging out $10-12/hour to his employer.
> 
> Did it really hurt you that he didn't have his sticker displayed? Are you wounded? How can I help? I want to help heal your broken heart over this terrible ordeal inflicted upon you.


Hand him the " Hood"
We will escort him to the" safe space".

Is he allergic to Thorazine ?



CC SalesVP said:


> Actually stickers ARE targets: targets of admiration from those who appreciate Uber's unique contribution to our society ... and, lamentably, targets of envy from those who don't own their performance


The " Ministry of Propaganda" wants to interview you.

They are planning a pay cut for the sewer workers and wish for them to feel Elite.

They wish for you to compose a " Singing in the Rain" song about sewage.

The few
The proud
Standing up to their necks in ** it.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The " Ministry of Propaganda" wants to interview you.
> 
> They are planning a pay cut for the sewer workers and wish for them to feel Elite.
> 
> ...


You'd do far better for yourself, and your family, if you focused your efforts on improving your performance. Many of our superstars earn mad benjamins, which underscores just how sad it is that those who depend on you have to settle for less.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I picked up pax last night that admitted having smoked marijuana, should I call the police please someone I don’t want to seem too picky


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I picked up pax last night that admitted having smoked marijuana, should I call the police please someone I don't want to seem too picky


In California I would just air my car out but it might be a felony offense in Florida.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> In California I would just air my car out but it might be a felony offense in Florida.


No, they weren't smoking in my car. They didn't even smell. They just admitting to being high. I picked them up at last night's Grateful Dead tribute concert


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> No, they weren't smoking in my car. They didn't even smell. They just admitting to being high. I picked them up at last night's Grateful Dead tribute concert


Deadheads are typically high 24/7 so I would not bother to file a complaint as long as there was no damage to your car.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

No sticker required in my market. Besides, I get away with a lot more by not having it displayed.

Big events, younger than I am pax and I can claim to be mom dropping them off at front entrance. Older pax and I'm just a daughter doing the same. Worked great at the rodeo, plus you can pull off the dazed and confused 'I'm so sorry dude directing traffic but I'm not sure just where to go'.

Trade dress blows my cover.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Lol you guys it’s just a joke, I’m not reporting someone who was high to the cops unless they’re dangerous. I did pick up some 65 year old stoned hippies but the point is the original poster is being petty


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Lol you guys it's just a joke, I'm not reporting someone who was high to the cops unless they're dangerous. I did pick up some 65 year old stoned hippies but the point is the original poster is being petty


Just playing along with your joke and I got your point on your first post.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

If it's the correct car with the correct plate, the driver knows your name and tells you his name, the Uber sticker is really not important. On the other hand if it was a completely different car, tag, etc., would you be okay with it because he displayed a sticker? The plate is the best way to confirm your ride is legit. Anyone can display a trade dress.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So if a car pulls up WITH a sticker you DON'T check the plate?
> 
> How can be a driver and think that the STICKER means it's not a stranger?
> 
> BTW all serial killers who pick up their victims by pretending to be an uber ALWAYS have a sticker.


I personally have better experience killing riders with the lyft amp

Victims love the shiny lights


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I donated my trade dresses to Goodwill but I don’t know what their asking price might be.


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


I have taken 3 rides in the Cumming GA area lately because I was having the car detailed. Not ONE of them had the sticker and NOT ONE of them was from this area. I wondered about that too. One spoke no English, one had no phone mount, and one was nice, but NONE had the sticker. It is GA law that the sticker must be displayed.



tohunt4me said:


> Did the lack of a sticker endanger you ?
> Did missing sticker threaten you ?
> Did lack of a sticker make the ride dangerous ?
> 
> ...


The question here is, is it Uber policy and individual State policy. In GA it must be displayed, period. So yes, I did tip and 5 star, but still want to know why the trade was not up.



StuDBmX said:


> NO. Those little sticker uber signs get dirty and fall off all the time if the driver removes it when he/she is not ubering and only puts it up when there ubering. THEY SUCK. I have to clean mine every so often so it still sticks.


order a new one ..it is free


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bently'sDad said:


> I have taken 3 rides in the Cumming GA area lately because I was having the car detailed. Not ONE of them had the sticker and NOT ONE of them was from this area. I wondered about that too. One spoke no English, one had no phone mount, and one was nice, but NONE had the sticker. It is GA law that the sticker must be displayed.
> 
> The question here is, is it Uber policy and individual State policy. In GA it must be displayed, period. So yes, I did tip and 5 star, but still want to know why the trade was not up.
> 
> order a new one ..it is free


Order !
Lmao
Maybe if we worked for a REAL COMPANY !

He said ORDER ONE !

Reality ave. Passes through daily.
No uber orders seen.


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Order !
> Lmao
> Maybe if we worked for a REAL COMPANY !
> 
> ...


In the app, drivers can ORDER a free decal. So, your point is? Or are you just trying to be clever? Or, are you trying to extend this post further than it needs to be? Either way, I offered an answer that solves his problem. I only contribute when I think I can help. Thank you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bently'sDad said:


> In the app, drivers can ORDER a free decal. So, your point is? Or are you just trying to be clever? Or, are you trying to extend this post further than it needs to be? Either way, I offered an answer that solves his problem. I only contribute when I think I can help. Thank you.


Show me

I will order one TODAY
AND REPORT HOW IT GOES.


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Show me
> 
> I will order one TODAY
> AND REPORT HOW IT GOES.


https://www.uber.com/drive/augusta/...NhVPlYuZm-AYg=&_csid=21l0XfhRPszV5-uLfcSRTg#_



tohunt4me said:


> Show me
> 
> I will order one TODAY
> AND REPORT HOW IT GOES.


ok... uber has no IN app order, Lyft does..but you can always use the link I sent you to get an Uber sticker or call the help line. Just know this, that when you are on the help page the "call" button is hidden. Just click in the upper right corner on the blacked out section and behold ..the want to call us option appears.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

I told a pax once to pay attention and match the license plate and the description of the vehicle.

Told her anybody can get an Uber sticker; they sell 'em on ebay.
She almost looked like a deer caught in the headlights......."oh, they can?"


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I drive in Sacramento, I display the decal when picking up, but remove it when I move my wheels.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Are you the police? If you are, you should have let the driver know about the trade dress....if you're not, mind your own business.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

There was a white Volkswagen at SMF doing pickups without trade dress. Leave it to officer pig pen to deal with stickers.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Guess what these 'Uber Cars/Drivers' had in common?

*Fake Uber driver picks up intoxicated women and rapes them*
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...cks-intoxicated-women-rapes-article-1.3601676

*Rape suspect may have impersonated Uber driver*

*Sketch released by police: Sexual assault suspect impersonating an Uber driver*
http://dcw50.com/2018/01/23/sketch-...assault-suspect-impersonating-an-uber-driver/

*College Students Picked Up by Man Impersonating Uber Driver*
https://www.cosmopolitan.com/colleg...ts-picked-up-by-man-impersonating-uber-drive/

*Uber driver in U.S. illegally charged with 4 California rapes*
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-driver-in-us-illegally-charged-with-4-california-rapes/

*Man accused of raping women may be impersonating Uber driver, police warn - New York Daily News*
http://uberdrivernyc.org/2017/10/31...-uber-driver-police-warn-new-york-daily-news/

*CALIFORNIA MAN CHARGED WITH RAPING 7 WOMEN WHILE POSING AS RIDESHARE DRIVER*
http://www.newsweek.com/california-arrested-rape-rideshare-driver-823139

BINGO!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I would rather break the law then let my neighbors and community know I am driving for uber and lyft.

This is 100% true lol


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Lol you guys it's just a joke, I'm not reporting someone who was high to the cops unless they're dangerous. I did pick up some 65 year old stoned hippies but the point is the original poster is being petty


Beyond petty.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

This is their way to have the ant population controlled. No stickers? Cross fingers for DEACTIVATION = more crumbs for me!

Too many drunk pax get into the wrong car for me to put trade dress on my car. It only goes on at the airport for me.


----------



## uberoff44 (Mar 1, 2018)

Make sure you also report them for not having water, chips, and mints.


----------



## Super D nice (Mar 1, 2018)

Thats a pretty crappy thing to do to a driver - Unless there was something else going on maybe? You rated 5 stars but are considering reporting the driver? Next time get a bright yellow cab with a big bright sign on top and pay 3 times as much lol... Welcome to the world of snowflakes.

Do you realize how easy it would be to run the sticker through a PHOTO COPIER??? Oh my, be careful and take a cab.....


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I don't have any Uber o Lyft stickers on my car. I never know when I could run into a crazy taxi driver, so I dont wanna take any chances.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Drivers that fly Uber/Lyft Trade Dress Signs outside of airports =


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Complaining about a sticker - this is really low. Simply verify license plate and ask driver his name.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Please stop using Uber if you are concerned about your driver not displaying the stupid looking Uber logo. Did you check the license plate number? Is it the right kind of car? Does the driver look like the picture? Are you incapable of doing your own due diligence before jumping in the car of a complete stranger?
SNORE!!!!!!
You B stupid!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Totally, he must be an ant....weren't you terrified to get in the car???

Like you don't know the normal drivers ride with no plates & 2-generations-outdated Lyft cards-in-pocket trade dress


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Are you the police?


"No, ma'am. We're musicians."


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Just curious, did you write this post before or after you took your medication? Just looking for some insight into your ridiculous concern over a sticker.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Super D nice said:


> Thats a pretty crappy thing to do to a driver - Unless there was something else going on maybe? You rated 5 stars but are considering reporting the driver? Next time get a bright yellow cab with a big bright sign on top and pay 3 times as much lol... Welcome to the world of snowflakes.
> 
> Do you realize how easy it would be to run the sticker through a PHOTO COPIER??? Oh my, be careful and take a cab.....


I've sold spare stickers to drug dealer pax for $20 before


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Adieu said:


> I've sold spare stickers to drug dealer pax for $20 before


I am jealous. I have a glove box with 6-8 of them that no longer stick. Wish I had an outlet to clear $20 on each of them....


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Let me guess.....you have a very small penis.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Will a toilet seat glued to the hood do it for you?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Don't you have bigger issues to complain about, like how uncomfortable and offended you feel when someone says Merry Christmas?



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Will a toilet seat glued to the hood do it for you?


You glue to the trunk, that way the poop doesnt hit the windshield


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I have interrior light on so they can view me.


Exhibitionist! 



Cableguynoe said:


> Did you have a hard time finding your driver?


Oh come on... everyone knows how important this majestic sticker is!

It shows off our illustrious appointed task, it shines a beacon on the dark roads, it amplifies our cell phone reception 100 times, it wards off evil, it shields us against harmful cosmic radiation, and it even emits doses of pheromones to attract the opposite sex.


----------



## SwoldieR408 (Dec 7, 2016)

I drive without one....report me please.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

I never never pick up a PAX if they are not waving a Tiny Uber flag, how else would I know it was the correct PAX?


----------



## RunWithScissors SLC (Mar 1, 2018)

That would be akin to reporting them for not having snacks or water or cell phone chargers. 

The plate, driver photo, vehicle deception should be enough.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Adieu said:


> I've sold spare stickers to drug dealer pax for $20 before


Why would they buy them from you? A simple google images search results in pics that can be printed, laminated, and magnets affixed. That's how I got mine since Uber took their sweet time in sending it. And when they did, I kept using the one I made because I liked it better.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

I have a solution that will make everyone happy: OP should delete their Uber account. Win-win!


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

No trade dress required in Texas. After 10,000+ rides, only one snowflake whined like a female canine about my lack of sticker. She got the automatic 1-star, so I won't be seeing her again.


----------



## ArtieFin (Mar 3, 2018)

You should check the plate number not a sticker, no?


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Sticker? There's a sticker? Why didn't I know about this? I'm going to have to speak to customer service.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Ubersinger said:


> Sticker? There's a sticker? Why didn't I know about this? I'm going to have to speak to customer service.


You need a sticker for that too!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Robert Spendlove said:


> That would be akin to reporting them for not having snacks or water or cell phone chargers.
> 
> The plate, driver photo, vehicle deception should be enough.


To be fair, I don't think we should be doing any vehicle _*deception*_.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Really? Are you seriously asking this question?

As a female Uber driver who does late-night hours (11 pm - 7 am) I intentionally do NOT display any Uber signage in my car. I feel like as I'm waiting on the side of the road at 3:30 am with almost no one around, those signs are screaming out to people "This person's car doors are open, SHE'S ALONE AND SHE HAS AN iPHONE AND SHE'S JUST WAITING TO BE ROBBED BY YOU!"

I haven't read any of the comments from people but I truly hope you held back on your inkling to report the driver. This really hit a nerve for me.

Riders have the Uber driver's picture, their car's make, model, and color, and the car's license number. That's *more* than enough to confirm whether or not you're getting in the correct car. Drivers have ZERO information about the passenger; the rider's name can be lied about way too easily.

Drivers are ten times more at risk than passengers- we have no clue what our passenger looks like or how many of them there are.



Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Did you _not_ have the driver's picture, car make, model, color, and license number available to you in the app? Uber is supposed to provide passengers with all of those details regarding the driver and their car so they can to confirm they're getting in the correct vehicle.

If you didn't have those 5 very specific pieces of information about your driver, then yes, definitely contact Uber to let them know your app was missing crucial details.

Anyone can display a small piece of paper in their car. That's the least important thing in the equation.



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Please stop using Uber if you are concerned about your driver not displaying the stupid looking Uber logo. Did you check the license plate number? Is it the right kind of car? Does the driver look like the picture? Are you incapable of doing your own due diligence before jumping in the car of a complete stranger?
> SNORE!!!!!!
> You B stupid!


Lolololol!!!

I literally lol'ed.

Thank You for this.



Indigo Montana said:


> I feel like good trade dress is a reasonable expectation of the driver. It helps identify cars out of a crowd and is a good general display of professionalism. Might not be worth docking the rating alone, but with other factors it may well be. I don't like using the stickers though. Before I got the Amp and Beacon I was using custom glowing uber/lyft signs with my name lit up in the bottom. It seemed to speed up pickups.


Really? You don't think your picture, your car's picture, the make, model, and color of your car, and your car's license number are sufficient for being correctly identified by your passengers?

Any Joe Schmoe can print out an Uber symbol and display it in their car window.

What a strange mindset.

At first the original post's comment and question angered me, but after reading through all of the replies I have to admit I'm absolutely loving this thread.

It's really bringing out drivers' comedic sides.



HotUberMess said:


> I picked up pax last night that admitted having smoked marijuana, should I call the police please someone I don't want to seem too picky


They deserve 10 years in the slammer! Turn 'em in and throw the book at 'em!



HotUberMess said:


> No, they weren't smoking in my car. They didn't even smell. They just admitting to being high. I picked them up at last night's Grateful Dead tribute concert


Electric chair!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

In my market drivers need to have TWO stickers displayed. Front and back windshields.

There are 8 auditors that take rides and do random inspections, I've been inspected twice, almost three times. Guess uber stopped the greyball thing, lol, cuz the auditors get in my car!

Also, airport police can be anal retentive if you so much as look at them funny.

With all the authority figures passing out tickets, I don't think turning anyone in would be a productive use of my time. Besides, I know how tough it is to make $$ doing this stuff, just ask the guys at MIT and they will confirm. So, I would pass on reporting them. A drivers life is difficult enough.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> You need a sticker for that too!
> 
> View attachment 209954


Except service dogs....And ponies.


----------



## UberDrue (May 3, 2017)

tough crowd haha


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I've sold spare stickers to drug dealer pax for $20 before


I hope you are joking and not serious as it's a better value to get $20 worth of drugs


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Notjust A. Nutherant said:


> I told a pax once to pay attention and match the license plate and the description of the vehicle.
> 
> Told her anybody can get an Uber sticker; they sell 'em on ebay.
> She almost looked like a deer caught in the headlights......."oh, they can?"


Exactly! Passengers have 6 important details about the car & driver:

Driver's picture 
Car's license number 
Car's picture 
Car's make 
Car's model 
Car's color

These things should be what riders use to confirm they're entering the correct car.

Any Tom, Dick or Harry can tape a cut-out Uber symbol in his car's window.

The driver knows NOTHING about the stranger (passenger) getting in their vehicle, nor does a driver know how many people will be climbing into the car.

Come to think of it, why the HELL don't passengers have to display their photo in the app so drivers at least have a clue about who will be getting in their cars? I'm going to email Uber about that right now. So typical of Uber - they do nothing to help the driver out and everything to help the passengers. What an awful, shady organization. God I hate Uber.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Used mine twice when I pulled up for an airport pickup. Never since. Pax in their usual oblivious state don't even know they exist for the most part.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> SHE'S ALONE AND SHE HAS AN iPHONE AND SHE'S JUST WAITING TO BE ROBBED BY YOU!"


Or... HE's alone and HE has a Blackberry


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't do airport pickups (2 hours for a $7 ride? Pass) so I don't display the U sticker. I am Stealth Uber.

If the rider's either not bright enough or too drunk to match my tag number with the one showing on their phone, the $5 cancel fee they pay is also a 'Stupid Tax'.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Julescase said:


> ...
> 
> Riders have the Uber driver's picture, their car's make, model, and color, and the car's license number. That's *more* than enough to confirm whether or not you're getting in the correct car. Drivers have ZERO information about the passenger; the rider's name can be lied about way too easily.
> 
> ...


_But I just wanna see the pretty little U and get in..._

CLICK >>>> https://tenor.com/view/pouting-pout-gif-5661265 <<<<<CLICK


----------



## delaynomore (Jan 29, 2018)

they didnt give me any neat trade marks but they did give me a parting gift. phone holder for myself and cables for my passengers to use.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


So you would rate a driver less than 5 stars because he didn't have an Uber Sticker on his car after he picked you up, got you from A to B safely and life went on? Are you insane?

Little side note; I've been driving for UBER on and off since 2014, I have no stickers on my car. I emailed UBER at least 10 times telling them that, and guess what? I still don't have stickers. should I go on YELP?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


You should compliment him for not being an effing moron like the rest. Being anything with uber is embarassing. Even riding with them is something you want to hide


----------



## delaynomore (Jan 29, 2018)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> So you would rate a driver less than 5 stars because he didn't have an Uber Sticker on his car after he picked you up, got you from A to B safely and life went on? Are you insane?
> 
> Little side note; I've been driving for UBER on and off since 2014, I have no stickers on my car. I emailed UBER at least 10 times telling them that, and guess what? I still don't have stickers. should I go on YELP?


yelp, bbb and whatever website


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Exactly! Passengers have 6 important details about the car & driver:
> 
> Driver's picture
> Car's license number
> ...


Even with a sticker and all the info right in front of them on their phone they still ask 'are you my Uber?' So very dumb, maybe it's just lazy? I don't know but they inspect the social media posts more thoroughly than the strangers car they are getting into.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> "I had to double check the plate number to make sure it was the correct vehicle and the vehicle make/model matched what was on the app. But without that Uber sticker, boy. I am just not so sure it's the right vehicle."


WOULD YOU LIKE TO BUY A BUTT PLUG?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Ron Jeremy Sez said:


> WOULD YOU LIKE TO BUY A BUTT PLUG?


Only if it's black sailor.


----------



## GTracer (Feb 13, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Even if it is required in Sacramento, that would be a very petty thing to report a driver for. I don't know CA or Sacramento regs, but in Florida the only places we are required to display trade dress are airports and cruise ports.


I've been driving in Florida for over 2 years. I never wear a dress when I'm driving.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

I’d be better taking it off if it wasn’t required. I get random people trying to get into my car thinking I’m their Uber just cause they see the sticker and assume their the only one calling an Uber without checking the plate. The rare times I use an Uber as a passenger I always check the plate number. That’s what your really supposed to be checking for


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Absolutely sure or any driver that so far anyways out on a trooper sticker


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Report them!


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


I've had two stickers stop sticking. They just fall off. Uber too cheap to provide even quality stickers?! Imagine. That could have been the case. You checked and it was the correct car, right? How were you harmed? Just. Be. Nice. This guy has enough problems if, like us, he's driving for Uber.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


OF COURSE YOU SHOULDN'T DO THAT.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

stpetej said:


> I've had two stickers stop sticking. They just fall off. Uber too cheap to provide even quality stickers?! Imagine. That could have been the case. You checked and it was the correct car, right? How were you harmed? Just. Be. Nice. This guy has enough problems if, like us, he's driving for Uber.


I laminated mine at Staples (thickest 10mil plastic) and added 2 suction cups to opposite corners from Home Depot. Makes them sturdy and portable.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


Whats so strange about not wanting everyone and mom to know your "dumb" uber driver. think about it, the world isnt all sweet and pretty. And if you dont know then you dont know.

Passengers like yourself are a pain in my arse. very very petty and frankly non of your business. You get in, be cordial, be quiet or talk, get to your destination , say bye and its over. 
Dont get it twisted.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


You might get a free ride out of it.



CJfrom619 said:


> Some drivers don't put sticker on their cars because they don't like to advertise that they do rideshare in fear of keying, flat tires etc.


By other drivers.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

How is this thread still going? It was all wrapped up by the middle of page 2.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

StuDBmX said:


> NO. Those little sticker uber signs get dirty and fall off all the time if the driver removes it when he/she is not ubering and only puts it up when there ubering. THEY SUCK. I have to clean mine every so often so it still sticks.


I have a little spray bottle with water to use to stick them up once the sticky is gone.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Driver2448 said:


> I hate to be picky and rated the guy five stars anyway but he didn't have the Uber logo on the front of his windshield.
> 
> I believe that most states require this now? I thought California did.
> 
> ...


next time ASK him where his Uber sticker is,jmo


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Snitches get stitches.


----------



## R_I_C_O (Jul 3, 2018)

Adieu said:


> I've sold spare stickers to drug dealer pax for $20 before


guess they dont know they can just walk into a greenlight hub & they'll hand em some without verifying if they a driver or not


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I think reporting over a sticker is a cowardly shallow petty pointless act which is reprehensible and displays absolute flawed character.
> 
> In fact even thinking of it shows defect.


I guess if you're a scofflaw, and don't fly the trade dress despite knowing it is required by ordinance, you would probably think this. I think it's just a show of poor judgement, and nothing to report someone on. As a fellow driver, you might ask why it wasn't on display. Maybe the guy just didn't know.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> I have a little spray bottle with water to use to stick them up once the sticky is gone.


I do too, but my spray bottle is for correcting bad pax behavior, like training a cat or dog. Sadly I have more respect for a cat or dog then a pax.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

It's amazing how so many drivers are TOTALLY clueless of (in the words of the great George Carlin) _where to stick it_.

Just the other day I went for a re-inspection at an outdoors Lyft hub. A training session was just ending as I'm standing on the lawn waiting for my turn. I watch in absolute amazement this new driver take his newfangled stickers (after having been told where to stick them), walk 15 feet to his car, and stick them both in the wrong places. *WW!*


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> It's amazing how so many drivers are TOTALLY clueless of (in the words of the great George Carlin) _where to stick it_.
> 
> Just the other day I went for a re-inspection at an outdoors Lyft hub. A training session was just ending as I'm standing on the lawn waiting for my turn. I watch in absolute amazement this new driver take his newfangled stickers (after having been told where to stick them), walk 15 feet to his car, and stick them both in the wrong places. *WW!*


Does .CA mandate where they should be placed?

In NJ, they're supposed to be in the windshield, but the law doesn't specify where on the windshield. Uber says the bottom right corner, but I kept mine in the upper right. I use the lower right corner to make sure I don't hit little kids running out into the streets, you know?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Driver2448 said:


> Sacramento requires it at all times.


F'em, I'd report the guy in a NY Minute,people find it confusing when a Uber driver hasn't a sticker on there car,I hope the fuzz starts to crack down on Uber drivers w/o stickers,IMO i think it's a big issue out there,but local Gov's take a while to catch on,JMO


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Rule of thumb in this industry/gig: Remember to always do the EXACT opposite of what UBER/LYFT tell you to do. Usually that’s in your best interest.

Waste your time and report away if it makes you feel better. Falls on deaf ears.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Rule of thumb in this industry/gig: Remember to always do the EXACT opposite of what UBER/LYFT tell you to do. Usually that's in your best interest.
> 
> Waste your time and report away if it makes you feel better. Falls on deaf ears.


Falls on Def ears? when the GOV hears enough people getting into a car they thought was an Uber, but with out a sticker,& some thing happens,They''ll apply the sledge hammer$$$ approach on Non Sticker shown on Uber drivers, Give it time my man, give it time? JMO


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

The time always tells at the end, I’m honestly fine with that. You wont see me on here *****ing about it, so what’s the big deal?

Also the trade dress violation will be equivalent to a no front plate violation, so stop making it out to be handcuffs situation, LOL.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> Falls on Def ears? when the GOV hears enough people getting into a car they thought was an Uber, but with out a sticker,& some thing happens,They''ll apply the sledge hammer$$$ approach on Non Sticker shown on Uber drivers, Give it time my man, give it time? JMO


The sticker means nothing for assuring the pax. Really. Google "Uber Lyft trade dress" and go to Images. There are hundreds of styles you can download and print out yourself.

That's what I did. That's what most drivers I know did. The stickers they send you are crap. They get all dirty and require more effort to put up and take down than a laminated cardstock sign with magnets does.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> The sticker means nothing for assuring the pax. Really. Google "Uber Lyft trade dress" and go to Images. There are hundreds of styles you can download and print out yourself.
> 
> That's what I did. That's what most drivers I know did. The stickers they send you are crap. They get all dirty and require more effort to put up and take down than a laminated cardstock sign with magnets does.


A sticker is just the starting point,If i had a nickel for every time a Pax,got into the wrong car,or kept looking at 29 lic plates before the right Uber came along I'd retire,the Uber sticker just narrows down the field,especially on a buzy bar night jmo,As far as Uber stickers?You don't like them complain to Uber about them,JMO



RideShareJUNKIE said:


> The time always tells at the end, I'm honestly fine with that. You wont see me on here *****ing about it, so what's the big deal?
> 
> Also the trade dress violation will be equivalent to a no front plate violation, so stop making it out to be handcuffs situation, LOL.


ROFMAO? Handcuff situation? ROFLMAO Let me draw ya a Pic, a long time Ago i was going into R.I. on I 95? As soon as I crossed in R.I. they has a can't miss HUGE sign of talking on a cell phone=Against the Law, in Rhode Island it was a BIF F'in Deal, they were going into schools talking to kids about the dangers of Talking on the phone and driving? At the Time talking and driving was a secondary offense in NYS? Well guess what? IN NYS talking or texting while driving is now a 5 point. ticket? In Oregon if you talk and drive while on the phone,its $1,ooo fine now? You must be a young guy,when they put it on the books, & people don't comply in big #'s,they increase penalties,Just watch
& i'll say it here first, eventually driving w/o a Uber sticker to show your a Uber driver,eventually will be a BIG deal, give it time and watch,jmo


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

If I had a nickel every time I saw a fellow driver pick/drop in a bus stop/and, double parked blocking the flow of traffic, while an empty spot or opening to pull in just a few car lengths ahead, sudden illegal u turns and of course in a wreck, we would both be retired.



1974toyota said:


> A sticker is just the starting point,If i had a nickel for every time a Pax,got into the wrong car,or kept looking at 29 lic plates before the right Uber came along I'd retire,the Uber sticker just narrows down the field,especially on a buzy bar night jmo,As far as Uber stickers?You don't like them complain to Uber about them,JMO
> 
> ROFMAO? Handcuff situation? ROFLMAO Let me draw ya a Pic, a long time Ago i was going into R.I. on I 95? As soon as I crossed in R.I. they has a can't miss HUGE sign of talking on a cell phone=Against the Law, in Rhode Island it was a BIF F'in Deal, they were going into schools talking to kids about the dangers of Talking on the phone and driving? At the Time talking and driving was a secondary offense in NYS? Well guess what? IN NYS talking or texting while driving is now a 5 point. ticket? In Oregon if you talk and drive while on the phone,its $1,ooo fine now? You must be a young guy,when they put it on the books, & people don't comply in big #'s,they increase penalties,Just watch
> & i'll say it here first, eventually driving w/o a Uber sticker to show your a Uber driver,eventually will be a BIG deal, give it time and watch,jmo


Perhaps you didn't catch my humor. Regardless i agree with you on the fines increasing, but like I said its similar to no front plate fix it. You go talking about talking and texting on the phone, apples oranges, that's safety. Not having my trae dress is not distracting me an endangered other motorist lives. 
It's funny I've agreed with you on both posts, yes the time will come, and i agree to whatever i agreed too when i assumed the risk. Nothing else to say. Not enough YET to have them displayed for me personally.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Does .CA mandate where they should be placed?


Depends who you ask, or what you read!

California does mandate having trade dress, and threatens to fine $1000 if you're don't, but I have yet to see something from the state ordaining the number of stickers and their location. On the other hand, Lyft and Uber specifically state (even on a metropolitan basis) how many and where. For example for us in LA they tell us we must have 2 stickers: front windshield at bottom passenger side and rear window at bottom passenger side https://www.uber.com/drive/los-angeles/vehicle-requirements.

Lyft's sticker package right on the envelope shows where to stick them. So the other day I was amused watching that guy walk away from the Lyft new driver training session on the lawn (where they were told where to stick them), and go 15 feet down the lawn to his car and put both stickers in "theoretically" wrong places!

But you're right, that lower-right corner of the windshield being covered up by 1 to 2 TNC stickers (plus in our case, an LAX airport permit) does indeed create yet another bad blind spot, when you already have (as I remember from Joyzee) your state inspection sticker in the bottom left (plus leftover scrapings of the previous year stickers!). Add a dascam and it's even worse!


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> If it's a rideshare, PUC requires them to display it . If it's a PUC (TCP) licensed ( UberBlack/SUV ) vehicle no display is required. I wouldn't bother reporting it, myself.
> 
> Ever heard of tape? Stuff works, not pretty though.


Agreed. When I first started driving Black SUV I didn't know any better and put up the U/L stickers. I learned soon enough from comments from fellow black drivers not to do that. And the pax at that level of service expect the look and feel of a private driver. An Uber sticker blows that out of the water and definitely affects tips and attitudes.


----------

